# Should I be worried?



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

So my Polleni just stays in one part of the tank, alternating between hanging out behind the filter or behind a rock. Is this normal behavior? I've kept cichlids before, but not a Polleni. Hes been in the tank for almost two weeks, I did a water change about a week ago, he has an appetite and the only reason he comes out of hiding is to eat. I see him swimming around during night when its really dark, and he'll come out sometimes when I'm not in my room. Am I overreacting? I figured I'd rather be safe than sorry. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

25 views no replies. Cool. Figured I'd just stop by and say hes doing fine now, I guess he was just having a few bad days. Thanks all.


----------

